# New kid on the block. What kind a grass killer is this??



## Krob757 (Oct 19, 2019)

Patches were lime green at first. Then turned brown in summer. Then matted down and left bare areas. What is this monster? How do I keep it away??


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bentgrass?


----------

